# 3 Month Pro Membership for Instructables.com giveaway.



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

For those that dont know, Instructables.com is a DIY site to showcase how you made _whatever_ using a step by step format. So not just dump a load of pics, but also fluff it out with a story.

I have 5 of these 3month pro's to give away, which I have earned from creating instructables as a member there since 2006, basically as a Pro member you can download pdf's and browse ad free.
I thought it might be a nice touch to get more South Africans showcasing their talents on a global scale and this is just my way of spreading the DIY joy. 
Its a family site, meaning young kids too and they have a "be nice" policy, so if kids tutorials about K'nex and paper planes annoy you then probably not the place to go.
Long story short, just reply in this thread and I'll PM you with a link and a code, doesnt have to be vape related can be mosaics too. 


PS. my box mod diy thread here has collected 194 views in 5 days, that same post I fluffed out a bit with some more pics and a story, and in 48hrs has collected 2074 views.
Thats the difference between a local and a global audience, just saying, for what its worth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## theoS (7/12/15)

OOOO I whant one


----------



## kimbo (7/12/15)

Hi @blujeenz 

Been a member there for a wile and would love a pro account


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

theoS said:


> OOOO I whant one



Sent a msg on your profile, hope thats how a PM is done.


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

kimbo said:


> Hi @blujeenz
> 
> Been a member there for a wile and would love a pro account



PM sent, hopefully Ive got it right this time.


----------



## kimbo (7/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> PM sent, hopefully Ive got it right this time.


Thank you @blujeenz much appreciated


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

kimbo said:


> Thank you @blujeenz much appreciated



You're most welcome.


----------



## Wyvern (7/12/15)

@blujeenz I would love a pro account I have been tempted to get one myself, but yea no funds


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> @blujeenz I would love a pro account I have been tempted to get one myself, but yea no funds



I had a feeling the word mosaics would hook you in, PM sent.

You'd just need to document one of your jobs with pics and a simple story of how you go about it.
Decent pics, ie no out of focus, subject centered etc is what gets featured on their front page and getting featured is what earns a 3 month pro.
Im thinking that planter with the 3 ladies on it could do the trick, maybe on the other side, repeat the ladies, but dressed from the back or sommer in lingerie, you got the skills, its just a matter of fine tuning.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (7/12/15)

Ihave the perfect project in mind that I am currently busy with. I am making a ball shape out of grout and mortar mix - one of the diy pinterest thingies I saw. Its half done so as soon as I start mosiacing on it I will upload it


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Ihave the perfect project in mind that I am currently busy with. I am making a ball shape out of grout and mortar mix - one of the diy pinterest thingies I saw. Its half done so as soon as I start mosiacing on it I will upload it


Cool, best of luck with that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (7/12/15)

Hahaha at the moment I can kill someone with the weight of it, and its only half made


----------



## blujeenz (20/4/16)

Instructables.com is running a "1st time authors" competition at the moment.
http://www.instructables.com/contest/firsttimeauthor/


Grand prize is a Canon EOS T5, other prizes arent too shabby either.





You can enter anything, presently ranges from cakes, candles to cards dresses and lamps.

Closes in 40 days, 11:59 p.m. PT on May 30, 2016.

@kimbo while there are a few stir plates, there arent any simple ones with a heat pad for steeping ejuice at the same time.
@Wyvern a mosaic in 40 days should be doable?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (20/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Instructables.com is running a "1st time authors" competition at the moment.
> http://www.instructables.com/contest/firsttimeauthor/
> 
> 
> ...


@blujeenz i see now you can only enter your first post there, i already have one there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/4/16)

kimbo said:


> @blujeenz i see now you can only enter your first post there, i already have one there


Aaah, Im too late.
Still good news all the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

